# Views sought on plastic/vinyl garden sheds for bunnies



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

We have had a query from a member regarding sheds made from synthetic materials rather than wood.

Points made are as follows

Pro

Less temptation to chew
Easy to clean (especially floor)
Wont rot, so less maintenance

Con

Ventilation may be less..windows tend to be smaller
Worries about cutting a hatch into the wall so as to attach to a run..will that weaken the structure?
Insulation in both heat and cold  is plastic/vinyl any better or worse than wood in this regard?
Stability in high winds  is it any more or less likely to be blown away if there is an exceptionally strong wind and is pegging-down easy?

Several possible models are available and our member is keen to know of anybodys experiences with synthetic sheds or any helful observations that could be made. Since RWAF committee only has experience of them for hens (great for denying a home to red mite!), we wanted to ask a wider rabbit owning public for any information.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Another con could be if the rabbits do chew the plastic it could be harmful or cause blockages. One of my indoor buns has eaten a plastic rabbit toy before now, destroying it overnight when I thought it was safe for him. There was no signs of chewed bits on the floor in the morning so my only guess is it all got eaten, only part left was the wooden carrots that used to attach to it!

My nan did used to have a plastic shed and in summer it was stupidly hot inside, I couldn't bare to stay in it long, winter was the opposite it was like a freezer.


----------



## Ros L (Feb 22, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Another con could be if the rabbits do chew the plastic it could be harmful or cause blockages. One of my indoor buns has eaten a plastic rabbit toy before now, destroying it overnight when I thought it was safe for him. There was no signs of chewed bits on the floor in the morning so my only guess is it all got eaten, only part left was the wooden carrots that used to attach to it!
> 
> My nan did used to have a plastic shed and in summer it was stupidly hot inside, I couldn't bare to stay in it long, winter was the opposite it was like a freezer.


Thanks, Kammie. We had worried about the temperature aspect. And yes, of course, you are quite right about chewed plastic being dangerous.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Ros L said:


> Thanks, Kammie. We had worried about the temperature aspect. And yes, of course, you are quite right about chewed plastic being dangerous.


One of your pro's about it being easier to clean, an idea to make a wooden shed easy to clean. I've lined mine with cheap lino that goes partly up the sides and then to stop bunnies chewing the edges I put wood panelling around the bottom half of the shed. Makes it so easy to clean I just throw some bleach down and hose it all out once a week. In winter to dry it faster I use a couple of old towels to stand on and walk around to mop all the water up after brushing most out.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Personally I wouldnt use one encase their was any chewing. Also if a fox can eat through wood it can eat through thin plastic. I know quite a few people are now keeping chickens in them. I would say they'd be ok with an attached run and a window meshed or cut into the plastic and then meshed. Putting it under a tree would also help considerably with overheating. 

My wooden wendy house can get baking at mid day too


----------

